# Make A Move ? Machinist Opportunity Naval Ship Yard



## kennyv

*Need to bounce some stuff off some of you guys perhaps get some feedback esp if anyone of you know anything about civilian Gov type jobs. *

*As some of you my know I am machinist working for private co last 15yrs. Last year or so been looking to change job move ect..( dead end Job) long story *
* In short I applied for a machinist job on USA Jobs for A naval ship yard in Portsmouth Virginia back in June 2015. Its a direct Gov Job not a Tier #1#2 Job shop. To date I had already applied through a process of applications And Pre- test ect.. Been following and applying for these sort of jobs 2 years now. Well a month or so ago I received an email saying I met criteria and was being considered for employment . It stated I should be expecting a phone interview In the upcoming week ,... never heard back. ( about 3 weeks ago) *

* Well few nights ago received the phone call with interview spoke to head supervisor of machine dept of Portsmouth Virginia Naval ship yard.  We hit it off well spoke mostly shop for 2 hours . Now after conversation I am 99% positive I will have opportunity as he is sending Application to HRO dept . It will first go to screening than next step is for security background in which Im am confident that ill pass %100*


*Pretty much have my mind made up already but love to hear some feedback *

*Does anyone know anything about these civilian Gov type jobs? *

*Anyone know much about Portsmouth Virginia Naval ship yard? *

*And any reason why I should not up and move to take this job?*

* Ya think this like a solid opportunity near 100% guaranteed chance of a life time that I should not pass up?*




*Opinions welcome *

*Kenny V*


----------



## JimDawson

Well, once you get through the probationary period, it's all most impossible to be fired.  The pay is as good or better than the civilian market, and I'm sure the benefits are a full ride.  I can't see a downside to it if you want to move from where you are at.  And if you were in the military, I think that time counts toward your retirement.  Sounds like an opportunity to me.


----------



## tomh

Ken
If your not happy where you are,  you have nothing to lose and everything to gain. Go for it.
See if they offer moving / relocating assistance. 

tomh


----------



## T Bredehoft

My eldest son, the one I'm building propellers for, has been a civilian  employee of the U S GOV'T ever since college. Working in Logistics. Is looking to retire next year after 30 years. He's happy with the experience.


----------



## kennyv

I have heard nothing but good reports Fri i spoke to 3 personal from the Naval yard and boy those folks are sure friendly . They all said come on down .. were praying for ya .....  its about time i get out of the NJ NY  dog eat dog , rat race.... High taxes low pay Id be able to buy a home there straight out  from my equity and have no morgage.. to worry bout .. the weather is better 20 min from VA beach good fishin No brainier
All id like to do is work hard ... get gray hair ( well i have gray hair already)  than one day retire .

the more i hear is confirmation from God  that  the Door has been opened.

From what  understand  there is no probation period ....and the Gov dont lay off , only have reductions .. last one there was 1986 or something like that . The way i see it The Navy is not goin out of business anytime soon . And that place will always be there in operation  as long as its on the map .

souds good ... good words keep em coming


----------



## Eddyde

Sounds like a great opportunity, only thing is, I don't think you'll get a chance to "work hard", it's a government job after all...


----------



## wawoodman

Go for it!

Best of luck.


----------



## coolidge

Yeah financially get 'the hell' out of NJ. I loved Cape May county NJ but dang. Virginia (I'm guessing the naval yard is near Virginia Beach) has even milder weather than NJ but not oppressively hot and humid like say NC. I almost moved to Virginia Beach and may yet make my way back there. Virginia does have a vehicle tax I wasn't too keen on you should check into that.


----------



## Firestopper

JimDawson said:


> Well, once you get through the probationary period, it's all most impossible to be fired.  The pay is as good or better than the civilian market, and I'm sure the benefits are a full ride.  I can't see a downside to it if you want to move from where you are at.  And if you were in the military, I think that time counts toward your retirement.  Sounds like an opportunity to me.



Bingo! what Jim said. Civil Service provides a safe work environment, handsome pay and retirement. Completing probation is the key. Can't tell you much about the area.
Best of luck amigo.


----------



## kennyv

Things have really changed here  last few years.  I grew up in NJ  lived here all my life . in my early days there were plenty of  machine jobs to found esp in  manufacturing. Skilled machinist was  paid what he was worth.  Last 10 years  many shops have closed down . everything is goin over seas.....  today and even when ya find a decent job they dont wana pay . unless you are tool die aircraft or something that specilaizes. .. in our state  they expect a machinist to have same pay grade as a machined operator . CNC jobs arent much better . JMHO  if ya want to get something good  it will be in area  of a maint machinist where your service skill  is utilized. 

 Yup thats the plan . AND you know its from the lord . Makes what seems impossible to possible .If this pulls through.. I will have NO MORTGAGE .. (pay maybe under 1k taxes yr) A big burden WILL BE REMOVED . esp being a single income an all . Im approaching 50 years old .. need to think whats next .... retirement , family... .. thought my current job i would retire with . Things changed in our Co last few years. . our management , no reviews 5 years., nothing new with our product line.  Ohh btw   they recently sold off a division  that had potential growth.  right now only thing i see is the cow getting milked dry and the worker dont even get a biscuit


----------



## T Bredehoft

Kenny, it looks like you've solved a problem many of us face. I  was fortunate to retire just as the recession (in machine work) hit. Folks I worked with are wanting more and aren't getting it.  The company's booming but CNC has taken over hand operated production, No skills needed any more. The machines can bore a 30" cylinder and hit it on the money every time. A six throw crankshaft with 6" pins just requires loading the forging in the machine and loading the right program.


----------



## rmack898

Kenny, I too am stuck in NJ but I am also a federal govt employee. I work for the USCG as a marine machinist and I can tell you that working for the govt can be a pretty good gig. Lots of paid holidays off, paid vacation, flex work hours, and good benefits. 

Don't even think twice about it and don't look back because there is nothing you will miss in NJ. The only downside is that the rush hour traffic in the Tidewater area of Virginia can be a royal pain. Good luck.


----------



## kennyv

looks better everyday the more see what I can exchange this job house and life for.

WHY STAY IN NJ HIGH TAXES? FINANCIAL BURDEN... WOW!!! I CAN DIG IT NOT BAD PRICE NO MORGAGE ..smile emoticon .. A GARRAGE FOR A NICE WORK SHOP  15 MIN FROM WORK smile emoticon WHAT BTTER PLACE TO RETIRE? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



http://www.colvinre.com/viewallimages/ml...d/1530464/

 WoW great bang for your buck ....Brandy New construction... can buy outright ..can u live in this house?
http://www.homefinder.com/VA/Portsmouth/9-Farragut-St-125976094d


----------



## 4GSR

Nice back yard for shop expansion.  Might be a little tough getting to the back yard from the front.


----------



## middle.road

Dang Kenny, pushing 50 and a possible, somewhat, worry free job? I would jump on it, both feet and bare-footed.
Make sure it isn't tied into some strange one-off contract as I did once on what was an ordnance project.
Sounds super.
Loyalty and longevity are in rare supply these days, if you've got a gut feeling about the current place and environment, then go with what your gut tells you.


----------



## kennyv

Yup thanks ..I  didn't exspect to go through what I did last few years .. did not understand why ,  now I am thanfull it pushed me to look else where  and think about future.. lets juts hope and pray  it will all pan out......  Btw was just told last night from an ole co worker that went with a buyout we recently sold .. they are selling another division . looks like perfect timing ..the cow is getting milked and the ships goin down...


----------



## kennyv

*Hey Guys 
Very “Excited” n proud to report that This AM Opened my e mail and guess what ? “Yup!!!!!  It was there an e mail from*

USA STAFFING OFFICE ,
DEPT US Government
Portsmouth Va Naval Ship Yard

It was my my confirmation email …. opened up saying 

Dear KENNETH VACCARO:
Congratulations! You have been tentatively selected for the position of Machinist, WG-3414-10 step 01 with the Norfolk Naval Shipyard (NNSY).  This position is located in Portsmouth, VA

than went on with a list of directions and paper work..lol... spent the morning filling /reading

*PRE-EMPLOYMENT/ ENTRANCE ON DUTY FORMS*

*SECURITY INSTRUCTIONS*: 

*BASE ACCESS INSTRUCTIONS*

 Next step Monday morn I will to set up appointment to to visit the NNSY Security Office than next step report for Physical

Bottom line I think Hope pray that will be about it looking at a Jan 2016 start Date



_* 
thanks so much Guys for ALL the encouragement on this forum . 
  Originally I came here in a mid life crises w/ dead end job looking for ideas to fill a hobby and re invent myself . In the next months following I may Not have many new ideas and share projects , however once im moved and settled I know Ill be an active contribute on this forum.*

_

_ 

* 
 Thanks again Guys for all your support *

* 
Kind regards *

* 
Kenny V*_


----------



## David S

Kenny great news and I truly hope you pass all the the requirements coming up.

Even if you aren't making chips you can still keep us updated on how you are making out with your new career.

Wishing you all the best.

David


----------



## JimDawson

Congratulations Kenny.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## chips&more

Congrats! I know a few folks that transferred from Alameda to Norfolk. They said they liked the move. But, maybe not all the rain Norfolk gets. But then, some people do not like California’s earth quakes. Mother nature doesn’t make it easy…Good Luck at your new job…Dave.


----------



## kennyv




----------



## brav65

Congratulations Kenny!  It is great to see someone come out the other side of a rough patch. Good things happen to good people!  Enjoy the new job and we look forward to updates on your progress.


----------



## kennyv

One step  Closer Guys  submitted all paper work.. looks like a few short weeks,,,  Not even knowing what the place looks like I fig today id take a peke to see what it will be like and  to my surprise  IM liking it  all I have to say is wow !!!!
 quick pic search of shops not  sure  was which . However the 1st is definitely the shop 2nd, 3rd  can be  and last is actually a lathe room on  one of the ships.. any ways im excited ..
More latter
Kenny v


----------



## Billh50

Looking at those lathes reminds me of a place I went to years ago. There was a lathe there that had a 48 inch face plate and at least a 24 foot long table. The cross feed table even had a swing out stool on it. All I kept thinking is I would not want to be sitting on that stool if a stringy chip started toward me.


----------



## kennyv

Billh50 said:


> Looking at those lathes reminds me of a place I went to years ago. There was a lathe there that had a 48 inch face plate and at least a 24 foot long table. The cross feed table even had a swing out stool on it. All I kept thinking is I would not want to be sitting on that stool if a stringy chip started toward me.


One thing im glad for is I have worked on some big lunkers and NOT intimidated  by the size of machine. 2 I can think of  is  On Old lion with 30" bed and beautiful TOS  with over 40' bed.  I have shafted up to 12" diam  x 40' .. Used to load some steel with cranes, loaded a lot of work myself with forklifts ..I know over there  there it wont be a bunch of jibonies who are drunks that don't speak English .. sorry I had to work w/ some  bad news  polishers/ shop hands that would go out to lunch come back bombed and then try to help you with forklift crane ..NO THANKS!!!!!
I  learned real quick how to set up Jobs myself ...  Most likely ill be a lathe hand  but will see ... adventures ahead


----------



## Billh50

Well good luck Kenny. Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## CluelessNewB

Congrats!   BTW I believe the picture you posted above "Portsmouth Naval Shipyard Estab. 1800" is the one up here in Kittery Maine although it is named for the nearby Portsmouth NH


----------



## TommyD

Congrats.

I have experience in a shipyard and, to be honest, it wasn't what I thought it would be. I hope you have a different experience.

I got low balled for pay, I was brought in at the same rate they were paying 19 y/o with no experience, they were painters and I was a ship fitter. How much they paying you? 

Where I was there was a definite wall between the shipyard workers, supervisory staff and engineering. Man, do I have stories about that. 

How long between moving up "steps", pay grades? For me I would have been 62 before I hit 1st class. I was doing the SAME work as the first class fitters but I was miles below them in pay grade. I was working alone where I was told it would be a MINIMUM of 1 year before they would consider me 'trained' enough to do so. This was 2 months after stepping foot in the shipyard.

Just go in with BOTH eyes open.


----------



## kennyv

TommyD said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I have experience in a shipyard and, to be honest, it wasn't what I thought it would be. I hope you have a different experience.
> 
> I got low balled for pay, I was brought in at the same rate they were paying 19 y/o with no experience, they were painters and I was a ship fitter. How much they paying you?
> 
> Where I was there was a definite wall between the shipyard workers, supervisory staff and engineering. Man, do I have stories about that.
> 
> How long between moving up "steps", pay grades? For me I would have been 62 before I hit 1st class. I was doing the SAME work as the first class fitters but I was miles below them in pay grade. I was working alone where I was told it would be a MINIMUM of 1 year before they would consider me 'trained' enough to do so. This was 2 months after stepping foot in the shipyard.
> 
> Just go in with BOTH eyes open.


Tommy D   sorry for your experience any and every job has its ups and downs . I have had many experiences  hardships promises ect in Co Jobs I have worked  for as im  49 years old worked over 40 years of my life. Yess 40 years  worked at age 8-10 yo full time as I grew up  in a business . anyways what im saying is this is not my  firsts rodeo .Im fully aware of  Job status pay raise how to be promoted  and EXACT POSITION  and pay scale.
You can look it up its WG 3414-10 its sale may be  lil different depending on area of country .
however  not sure if you understand this position is DIRECT HIRE BY US GOVERMENT .
thanks all for the best wishes .. they are processing 1500 new hires so  next step may be a few weeks till im contacted thanks again 
Kenny V


----------



## TommyD

Good for you, I wish you well.


----------



## kennyv

Hey guys im startin to  look at homes in Virginia beach and Chesapeake .. this big enough for hobby shop  are we need to go bigger ?


----------



## David S

Go bigger of course.

David


----------



## olcopper

Congratulations!!!!
And, with your experience and training, you might get to  operate one of the biggest lathes in the world.
olcopper


----------



## Charles Spencer

A small word or two of advice:

Don't smoke pot before the physical.

Don't take ANYTHING from work.  I am a retired union Federal government worker.  Very few things will get you fired.  However...

At the local maintenance facility on a nearby military base they used to discard old shipping crates in the dumpster.  A couple of guys started taking them home to salvage the wood.  They were arrested for theft of government property, got their names in the newspaper, and got fired.  

Government, and especially military rules can be extremely inflexible at times.


----------



## TommyD

No joke about taking gov property, the armed guards would randomly stop guys getting off shift and have them open their lunch coolers. I saw guys escorted out, end of their job, for the stupidest things they were stealing. I was told one guy wrapped himself in copper wire, they said it was quite a bit. Anyhow, he tripped walking up the hill, fell down and couldn't get up. Caught the guards eye and he got in some serious trouble.


----------



## kennyv

Charles Spencer said:


> A small word or two of advice:
> 
> Don't smoke pot before the physical.
> 
> Don't take ANYTHING from work.  I am a retired union Federal government worker.  Very few things will get you fired.  However...
> 
> At the local maintenance facility on a nearby military base they used to discard old shipping crates in the dumpster.  A couple of guys started taking them home to salvage the wood.  They were arrested for theft of government property, got their names in the newspaper, and got fired.
> 
> Government, and especially military rules can be extremely inflexible at times.



thanks  appreciate the headsup......   no worries those days are over big time...  been 30 years  since I smelled the stuff.. 35 years  since  got a moving violation . and I dont take nutin that don't belong to me...  God gave me 2 hands   to work.  I like not having to hide stuff look over my shoulder and worry . last thing i learned is  sometimes  all  ya gota do is just ask. that EZ  yea  I dont intend on doin nothing   keeping my mouth shut(I hope I do talk too much  ) lol... Im pretty street smart pick onto environments quick   so  once I learn the rules it el be a given keep nose clean .there to do ajob  once ya get into those gates  ya only leave with the clothes on your back.. that's ok with me... but thanks   for hadsup I am a garbage picker  tho sometimes ...
 gota get that out of mind if I spot something .. leave it alone....   yup and ya can get arrested picken garbage .. those por boys picked the wrong garbage... ya don't mess with he FEDS  stuff NOPE not even the garbage


----------



## Billh50

Yep, you don't take nothing through those gates unless you have a pass that says you can.


----------



## kennyv

Yesterday met with realestate agent to list my house.  Was a bit discouraged tho  how much property values lost last few years.  o well least I still have 140K in equity.
was speaking to a coworker that Lived in Va beach he said your not getting a house on the bay ... well got that me thinkin... I may get a boat again so one thing may have to sacrifice..  the house size not the SHOP THO.   I didn't want to hold a mortgage again but who knows if it has both I may up the anty 50-75 K get best of both worlds .. this dream is unbelievable go from down In the dumps dead end Job to some thing i never deserved or dreamed of. No less thought of could happin at least till I was 70 years old.. now that is "Gods "Grace" Grace = undeserved Favor .. u have no idea how thankful I am just to have Job opportunity , never mind all the other blessings that will follow.  I been looking In Va check out what ya can get for 170K . that's the back yard view..lol..Thanks for putting up with me fellas..Thanks for all the encouragement


----------



## TommyD

Very nice looking.

I like when things work out for people. Congrats


----------



## kennyv

TommyD said:


> Very nice looking.
> 
> I like when things work out for people. Congrats



thanks ...ssh!! I didn't move yet  less  give my notice at work yet keep it down.. 
  Na that's ok SHOUT IT  from Roof tops. I am very thankful for a job don't care much about money .. material things in life .. they are nice and having money is only convince .. but opportunity  and hope for future   have no price tag . And being able to provide  for my family and work for it is all Im looking for . The last 7 yrs at current job has been a struggle to  get out of bed .. a man needs to take pride for what he does , work hard and earn his keep . JMHO it is unhealthy to inherit money, win lotteries  get  cushy  jobs that they did not earn  ect..    Open unnecessary lawsuits Go on disabity when you are more than able to work....
 I am humbly thankful to the Lord provided and I am willing to work for it.  If I get a blessing from being faithful than so be it .. it will never take away my core values. cuz  I know where all of it came from..


----------



## kennyv

stello my Metal machinists Hobbie friends comrades and Blokes .. 
Quick update sorry   i have not been around bc of some personal issues.. at home...  Hopefully this bump in the road does effect the hiring process bc ill have to re apply and go through entire process again... .. with that said  the good news is  still hope in what  the Lord had promised however the time may be little longer than i first expected.  still awating on an EOD date after my security clearance is finished w/ full  investigation . Aas their are several areas that they need to investigate with this type of clearance for the Job  
Ok..  now back to work shop house dreams ect... starting to wet the lips looking for homes for the move to Virginia .. not bad for 200k however bc of se financial difficulties i may have to sacrifice .. however bc of cost of living/ real state job pay status it still not a bad place to retire and find rest for the soul as you may see firts house is drop dead gorgeous can i live their....who wouldn't? .. hec yea a little more fancy than id ever lived with  tho .. but was only looking at area and bang for buck so far impressed...

now ill save the best  for last  check out the mancave  on this home >> plain simple living that id be more hapier with ...and IMO  more practical living 


Not too shabby... not a palace but def has a retirement flavor with an xtra Garages/ man cave . Plenty of room for hobbies to find rest for the soul and look forward to staying active in retirement years.
so what would be yur vote or that's a gven lol...?


----------



## Billh50

I would kill just to have that garage.


----------



## kennyv

Billh50 said:


> I would kill just to have that garage.


yea me too well I had to get hit by car on my MC to start waking up  than  , assaulted by an employee and  worse  yet poisoned with frigen lead wave solder machines  by my co.. before I started to open my eyes to get out of current situation ( 7 years no review either)   .. ohh forgot this pic  I guess its front of  garage .. btw notice the walk from the back of house out to barn to get tractor lol... .. they way im dreaming  I can still be 87 yo and work out in the shop  and still do something around the house yard... . well this may not be the one however im still going have "hope" it will be similar


----------



## kennyv

Woohoo finally little sign  last night received a call from a detective who's part of Office personnel management of the United States government. This is regarding the secret clearance for the hire of machinist position for the Norfolk Naval Shipyard. Meeting 9:30 a.m.  This Am. In Prayer...... . Always Hope ....praise the Lord


----------



## jpfabricator

Praying also for you

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## kennyv

dear friends sorry for my absence. allot has happened over past few moths. too much to list .  I may not be getting my dream home , move all my machines to a dream house /garage/ man cave however my opportunity has just became a reality.
Dear friends I would like to share something As the  promises of God has been fulfilled something I've been praying for over the last year. Friday on my way home from work I received a call for my security specialist at Norfolk Naval Shipyard who has informed me that I now have secret clearance to work for the United States government as a machinist for the commander and Fleet United States Navy. I am so blessed to have a future and a hope and a job that I've always long for. I say thank you to all my friends and family who have been praying for me to get this clearance and a career opportunity of a lifetime. In the last week I have been given an EOD ( Entry on Duty ) and will be sworn in on July 25th 2016 .
 unfortunately  things have changed at home and I will be leaving all behind . However God has a new plan  for my life and I am excited to step in faith with this new Job as a WG-3414-10 for the United states Navy for Norfolk Navy Shipyard in Portsmouth Va  as a machinist . this is a lifetime opportunity  to work till retirement .  Thank you all once again for your support. It seems I may have to give up leave behind  sell most of  my shop and equipment  however I will rebuild re buy and perhaps have a little shop in the near future . I will keep ya all; posted in next few months. Kind regards Kenny v


----------



## fixit

Be careful where you buy Some neighbor don't like MACHINE TOOLS, WELDERS, etc.  Happened to me the the country, at the end of a dirt road by a neighbor I did FREE WORK for. ZONING OFFICER SHUT ME DOWN. Can't be running those machines here. He don't live here any  more.

fixit


----------

